# ironmag research letro and isotretnion



## gunz78 (Dec 8, 2014)

my lab rats started researching these 2 compounds two days ago and I will be happy to post there progress over the next few weeks I expect nothing short of amazing results!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2014)

Both chemicals have absolute proof of being pure and genuine. I have the mass spec and HPLC reports on them both. Over 99% purity.

Thank you for researching with IronMag Research


----------



## gunz78 (Dec 9, 2014)

the fucking iso is as good as pharm grade this I can say for fact because I was prescribed it 2 years ago from my dermatologist... 3 days in and my lips are already chap and my skin is already drying out! doing exactly what I would expect 40mgs per day to do! I cant really report much on the letro because its only been 3 days... what I can say is I was on test/dbol cycle from a well known ugl and started getting painful gyno... there letro was complete bunk even at 3 mgs per day... now ive gone off all compound and started ironmag letro to try and get this problem under control and im praying I didnt fuck myself with the small lump I developed... using 2.5mgs per day so we will see what the next couple of weeks bring... on a sidenote I also purchased sildenafil from ironmag which I didn't plan on using right away but an opportunity presented itself and I must say I was very very impressed with that as well!! crossing my fingers that the letro will fix me!


----------



## gunz78 (Dec 11, 2014)

day 5 and the Accutane is drying my skin out nicely... as for the letro its only day 5 and the painful and sensitive feeling I was having from being on cycle is now starting to go away... im hoping over the next couple weeks I will see a reducting in the lump if not looks like ill be going under the knife!


----------



## gunz78 (Dec 19, 2014)

13 days in and the iso has my skin completely dried out! theres no doubt this stuff is 100% real and accurately dosed! the letro however still has not seemed to get rid of my estrogen related sides... they may have actually gotten worse but it still might be too early to tell... ill give it a few more day then possibly switch to pharm grade and see if theres any difference


----------

